# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Erfahrungen: Studium mit 40

## Madusx

Hallo,
hatte das Studium aus Altersgrnden schon aufgegeben.Die positiven Forumbeitrge haben mich zum Nachdenken gebracht .
Wrde mich ber Info`s und Erfahrungen der Oldies  
freuen.

Gru Tom

----------


## Pille_McCoy

Zhle ich mit 29 schon zu den Oldies ? Wahrscheinlich schon  :Big Grin:  
Also ich bin jetzt im zweiten Semester ( zugegeben ist das noch sehr am Anfang ), aber ich habe meine Entscheidung noch keine Sekunde bereut.
Ich habe sehr gute Kontakte in meinem Semester, fhle mich wohl und mit dem Stoff komme ich eigentlich auch sehr gut klar. Ich arbeite zwar immer noch daran, meine lang antrainierte Faulheit zu besiegen, aber das wird auch immer besser.

Ich glaube ob und wie man Kontakte knpft, Freundschaften schliet und sich wohlfhlt, hngt nicht vom Alter ab.
Worber du nachdenken solltest ist aber die Tatsache, dass Du mit 50 erst fertig sein wirst ( Facharztausbildung ). Du bist dann halt trotz deines gestandene Alters ein " Rookie " . 

In meinem Prppkurs ist gerade ein Wiederholer der bereits 45 ist ( also lter als Du )  und ich glaube er fhlt sich auch ganz wohl.
Wenn es Dein Wunsch ist Medizin zu studieren, solltest Du Dich nicht abbringen lassen. 

Viel Glck

McCoy

----------


## freshStudent

> Worber du nachdenken solltest ist aber die Tatsache, dass Du mit 50 erst fertig sein wirst ( Facharztausbildung ). Du bist dann halt trotz deines gestandene Alters ein " Rookie " . 
> McCoy


Ich dachte 12 Semester dauert das Medizinstudium. Wie kommst du auf 20 Semester ?? dumme Frage   :Blush:

----------


## Madusx

Hallo freshStudent,
12 Semester Studium + etwa 5 Jahre bis zum Facharzt . 

Hallo  Pille_McCoy,
 danke fr Deinen Beitrag ( 45 jhriger Student).
Ich hoffe das sich noch mehr Oldies melden und ber Ihre Erfahrungen schreiben.

----------


## heka

Hallo,

bei Studienbeginn war ich natrlich noch ein Tickchen jnger, denn ich bin jetzt - mit knapp 42 - im 3. PJ-Tertial und das Alter ist NIEMALS irgendein Problem gewesen. Im Studium, das viel Spa gemacht hat und mir etliche Freunde frs Leben bescherte, nicht und im PJ auch nicht. In allen 3 Tertialen merk(t)e ich, dass es sogar eher von Vorteil ist. Das Wissen haben wir logischerweise genauso wie die jungen Kommilitonen, aber dazu eben noch etliche Jahre Lebenserfahrung mehr, was sich im tglichen Stationsablauf schon auswirkt. Dafr kann man halt in unserem Alter aus rein zeitliche Grnden bestimmte Dinge nicht mehr erreichen, aber das ist ja klar und auch nicht jedermanns Ziel. Mit Kollegen, Chef- und Oberrzten oder Doktorvater (naja, eher kleiner Doktorbruder) kann ich auch keine Probleme vermelden, manchmal hat es sogar Vorteile, in einem hnlichen Alter zu sein ;o) 

Du brauchst halt nur einen langen Atem, denn das Studium zieht sich schon seeehr. Nicht nur fr Oldies allerdings...

Gru heka

----------


## Ronita

Ich bin  gerade 43 und im 4.vorklinischen  Semester. Mein groes Handicap ist die Chemie, die ich immer noch nicht "besiegt" habe, leider.
Alles andere hat gut geklappt trotz teilweiser intensiver Lernphasen (Prpkurs), wie ich sie nie zuvor erlebt habe.
Sogar die Physik (ein echtes Greuel) habe ich dank meines Mannes geschafft!
In diesem Semester, wo ich nur die Wahlfcher belegen konnte sind mir echte Zweifel gekommen, ob sich der ganze Aufwand noch lohnt??
Dank meiner lieben Freundin (35) , die in derselben Klemme steckt wie ich habe ich mich noch einmal aufgerafft und versuche in diesem Semester den Chemieschein endlich zu erreichen, andernfalls ist fr mich definitiv Schlu!
Es wre sehr schade, da das Studium mir sonst groen Spa bereitet und ich mit den "Jungen" berhaupt keine Probleme habe. Es macht teilweise voll Spa und ist sehr lustig. 
Es sind brigens etliche "Oldies" mit mir angefangen, aber es sind nur eine Handvoll briggeblieben. Es ist halt nicht leicht ein Medizinstudium mit einer Familie unter einen Hut zu bringen und dann noch immer zwischen Heimatort und Unistadt hin und herzupendeln, aber es ist machbar!!
Sollte ich Chemie jetzt schaffen, htte ich wieder ein echtes Ziel!!!!Ich wnsche es mir sehr!!

----------


## suchmeister

Viel Glck Ronita

----------


## nightingale

Gib nicht wegen Chemie auf. 
Wenn's Anatomie wre oder irgendein anderes klinikrelevantes Fach.... aber ausgerechnet Chemie? Vielleicht fllt es Dir ja so schwer, weil es so unendlich wenig mit der Medizin zu tun hat. 
Nimm's nicht so schwer, auch Chemie kann bestanden werden und Du bist halt ein paar Jahre lnger aus der Schule raus und musst das eben komplett aufholen.
Hast Du schon versucht, mit alten Schulbchern zu lernen? Ich habe die meisten Grundlagen mit dem Abi Pocket Teacher Chemie gelernt und dann erst solche Bcher wie den Zeeck gelesen. Hatte auch erst mit 28 das Studium angefangen und bin dauernd in Chemie durchgerasselt. 
An welcher Uni studierst Du denn? 

Liebe Gre, Nightingale

----------


## Ronita

Danke Suchmeister, danke Nightingale!
In dreieinhalb Wochen ist die erste Chemieklausur AC, im Februar dann die "gefrchtete" OC. Lerne jetzt jeden Tag ein wenig und fahre auch wieder zu den Chemieseminaren zur Uni, brigens Mnster!
Dazu kommt mein echtes Glck, dass eine meiner Freundinnen Pharmazeutin ist und mir all das, was ich bisher kann schon beigebracht hat. Auch  hilft sie mir jetzt wieder bei den Altklausuren.
Mir fehlten brigens fr den Schein genau 4,25 Punkte, man mu in Mnster in den beiden Praktikumsklausuren insgesamt 100 Punkte erreichen und ich hatte 95,75, sowas von knapp, aber so eine Enttuschung danach, ich dachte der Boden tut sich auf!

Besinnliche Festtage wnscht

Ronita

----------


## Madusx

Hallo Ronita ,
drck Dir fr Chemie die Daumen !

Wnsche Euch allen frohe Weihnachten !

Gru Tom

----------


## hubertante

Hallo Tom,
habe mit 39 und Familie im Herbst das Studium angefangen und eigentlich ist mit den bisherigen Beitrgen schon alles gesagt. Die Hrden sind ganz klar die Naturwissenschaften, besonders , weil die Schulzeit schon so lange her ist oder man es auch damals gar nicht schnell genug abwhlen konnte. Bio habe ich geschafft, bei uns ist Chemie bzw. danach Biochemie der Knaller.
Natrlich gibt es auch Phasen, in denen nichts mehr in den Kopf reinpasst - das haben aber auch die ganz jungen Hhner.
Freundschaftlichen Anschluss findet man auch gut, es gibt ja recht viele ltere Studenten.
Allerdings sind alle froh, wenn sie einigermaen klar kommen, d.h. man muss i.d.R. schon selbst zusehen, wie man zurechtkommt. Es lsst keiner Anatomie liegen , um einer alten Dame Chemie beizubiegen - ist ja klar...
Thema Facharztausbildung und Gehalt ist schon eine berlegung wert. Mit meiner  " Mutter Theresa Einstellung " habe ich 20 Jahre in Pflege und Praxis gearbeitet und dabei menschlich viel schnes erfahren.
 Trotzdem mchte ich zuknftig fr eine hochqualifizierte Ausbildung, die mir wirklich alles abverlangt auch entsprechend honoriert werden. Ob das ein frommer Wunsch bleibt ist natrlich fraglich.
Fragt sich nur, warum die Medizin fr so viele ein Traum ist. 
Man muss schon ein ungewhnliches Interesse und Durchhaltevermgen haben und ob es sich lohnt , wird sich zeigen.
Da es sich in diesem Studium aber um alle Bereiche des menschlichen Lebens dreht, ist zumindest Langeweile ausgeschlossen. Ist doch schon was  :Grinnnss!:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## 2zeus

Hallo,

ich musste mich entscheiden und einen "sicheren Job" nach 16 Jahren aufgeben. Hmmm, das war nicht leicht. Nun bin ich sofort ins Studium gerutscht, nachdem ich aus dem Unternehmen raus war. Bin im 1.Semester der Zahn-Medizin und es geht gleich mega praktisch zu. Technisch prob. Kurs fordert mich neben dem Bio- und Leiteinvorlesungen. 

Klasse war, dass ich nicht sofort "nur" Lernen musste. D.h. das Erstellen von Prothesen und ab heute die Kronen bietet eine gelungene Abwechslung. Bisher war ich Kaufmann, jetzt bekomme ich eine Zahntechniker-Ausbildung mit dazu. Das ist fein, spannend und aber auch harte Handarbeit. Tut gut.

Ach ja, Bio. Das war suuuuper spannend. Mein letzter Bio-LK-Unterricht ist nun 16 Jahre her. Nun sehe ich auf einmal tolle Grafiken und Video-Clips in den Vorlesungen. Statt Schwarz-wei-Lehrbuch gibt es nun schne farbige Anschlauungsbilderchen - was hat sich nicht alles getan. Statt Gencode sprechen wir heute ber den Histonen-Code, sehr interessant. Kann das alles sogar sehr gut aufnehmen....bis jetzt...

Meine Empfehlung: MACHEN, und wenn es das nicht war, haste einmal eine "falsche Entscheidung" im Leben getroffen. Das wird sonst immer in dir und an dir nargen............Hey, ein Semester ist so schnell um. 

Ich wundere mich zwischen den 20-23 Jhrigen immer, dass sie so jung sind. Bin integriert und denke, die sind auch so alt wie ich. Mien Alter kommt mir gar nicht so alt vor. Im Gegenteil, es ist sehr interessant, man wird wieder jung.....toll....nur die Parties kann ich nicht mehr mitmachen - bin zu platt abends...

Fragt mich was....

Good Luck

Zeus

 :peng:

----------


## Madusx

Hallo,
ich mchte mich bei den Menschen bedanken ,die uns an  Ihren Erfahrungen haben teilnehmen lassen.
Hoffe es kommen noch mehr dazu!
Durch Zufall kam ich in dieses Forum und war begeistert ber Mut derer  die  > 35 ein MedStud anfangen haben .
Bei jedem Oldie-Beitrag  den ich las ,entdeckte ich ein Stck von mir.Viele befanden sich im ruhigen und sicheren Gewsser ,wissend das Ihre  Entscheidung  sie in direkt in einen reissenden Flu warf.Sie nahmen das Ruder in die Hand , wurden durchgerttelt  und studieren immer noch. 
Lat  andere an  Euren Erfahrungen teilhaben wie Ihr den Studienalltag meistert.  

Gru Tom

Mget Ihr die Kraft haben jedem Sturm zu trotzen

----------


## Madusx

Hallo,
den Schritt zum Studium mache ich mir nicht leicht!
Ich hinterfrage meine Motivation ,meine Bereitschaft zum Leiden und meine Leistungsfhigkeit.
Wie lange habe ich den Biss mir das anzutun. Knnte es einen Zeitpunkt geben an dem ich sage " Ich habe fertig"
Viele Threats beschftigen sich mit dem groen Lernaufwand , bin ich in der Lage dies zubewltigen !Wie sieht es mit dem sozialen Umfeld aus ,wird es die Belastung meiner knappen Freizit  vertragen oder werde ich  unter der Belastung  Studium und meinem sozialen Umfeld scheitern! 
Wird die Reaktion der Profs + MitStudis auf mein Alter Ablehnung und Blockade sein .
Fr Euch mgen diese Gedanken bertrieben sein. Ich mchte den Schritt in einen neuen Lebensabschnitt nicht ungeprft beschreiten. 
Wart Ihr vor der Entscheidung (Studium ja nein) auch so aufgewhlt ? 
Wrdet Ihr es wieder tun ?

Gru Tom

----------


## assi

Hallo Tom,
also ich wrde es immer wieder tun! Obwohl das Studium wirklich sehr anstrengens ist (habe gerade Anatomie hinter mir), habe ich das Gefhl, ich wollte nie etwas anderes tun.
Bin 45, im 5. Sem. Zahnmedizin und habe bisher alles gut bewltigt. Natrlich habe ich mich vorher auch gefragt, wie alles werden wird. Allerdings habe ich mehr Zweifel gehabt, wie alles organisatorisch mit meiner Familie werden wird (4 Kinder, fahre jeden Tag 1,5 h mit der Bahn hin und zurck).
Hab eine Super-Lerngruppe, alle Scheine auf Anhieb geschafft (ZNS-Testat erst in der Nachprfung), hab mit jungen Freunden (z.T. jnger als mein Sohn) Touren auf der mecklemburgischen Seenplatte oder in ein Zahntechniklabor nach Tampa/Florida unternommen.
Dozenten sind sehr unterschiedlich, habe aber nie Probleme wegen meines Alters gehabt. Fhle mich wirklich gut integriert und hoffe, das geht so weiter.
Wnsche allen Oldies viel Mut, Durchhaltevermgen und Spa.
Liebe Gre
Astrid

----------


## Medusi

Mein Senf: nach 20 Jahren in der Pflege mit kaputtem Rcken und arbeitslos am Ende der Fahnenstange angekommen. Da bleibt nicht viel mehr und nicht viel weniger als das Medizinstudium, wenn man Herausforderungen und das Fach liebt. Mich reizt weder ein Bro, noch eine Werkstatt (egal welche Branche), ich liebe die Medizin. Also erlangte ich die Hochschulreife (eine tolle Aufgabe nach einem halben Jahr Arbeitslosigkeit) und warte nun seit 2 Jahren auf einen Studienplatz (mit einem Punkt an 1,8 vorbei geschrabbt, was mir nach Prfungsabschluss zum Studienplatz gereicht htte - war sehr rgerlich).
Mein Mann hat in 3 Wochen 3. Staatsexamen. Ich kenne die Bcher, die Prfungen, die Klausuren, die Kommilitonen, die Uni, die Hrsle, die Professoren, die Famulaturen, das PJ .... ich habe sein ganzes Studium aufmerksam verfolgt.
Ich habe Mut, ich bin sehr neugierig und ich habe riesen Schiss vor den Naturwissenschaften und dem Lernen.
Aber ich hab auch super leicht die Hochschulreife erlangt, Deutsch und Englisch waren lcherlich und selbst in Bio hatte ich 14 Punkte. Das Genick haben mir die mndlichen Prfungen gebrochen (na ja 1.9 is nich sooo schlecht) - da war ich elend unprofessionell und fing an zu plaudern - das mochten die Profs nicht so   ::-bee:  

Wie auch immer: wenn du es wirklich willst, dann tu es, sonst wirst du nicht in Frieden sterben. Selbst wenn du es nicht schaffst - du hast es gewollt und du hast es versucht.
Als ich mit dem Kurs zur Hochschulreife anfing hatte ich Angst. Aber du merkst schnell, ob es klappt und du wieder reinkommst und lernst. Der Aufwand wird beim Medizinstudium sicher grer sein, aber man wchst an seinen Herausforderungen. So lange man motiviert ist und Kraft hat, kann man auch Leistung bringen. Du musst halt sehen, was dich motiviert, was dir Kraft verschafft. Du musst powern und arbeiten - zufliegen wird dir nichts. Wenn du dazu Zeit hast, dann schaffst du das auch alles - da bin ich mir sicher   :Top: 
Erfahrungen Anderer sind da zweitrangig, denke ich. Wenn alle tolle Unis, Kommilitonen und Profs haben und ausgerechnet dir ein Depp ber den Weg luft, der dir das Unileben schwer macht, ntzen dir 1000 positive Berichte nichts. Auch das Lernen ist nicht zu vergleichen. Du musst deine Motivation und Kraft finden. Und man sieht ja an dem, was als Arzt rumrennt, dass Intelligenz oder soziale Kompetenz nicht immer was mit einem erfolgreichen Medizinstudium zu tun hat   :Grinnnss!:  

Und was mich noch brennend interessiert:
*Was ist aus Ronitas Chemie-Schein geworden ?*

----------


## nightingale

Medusi, hast Du auch Immaturenprfung gemacht?   ::-stud:

----------


## Medusi

> Medusi, hast Du auch Immaturenprfung gemacht?


Hallo nightingale,

ja   ::-stud:   .... das "auch" impliziert, dass du auch ...  :Grinnnss!:   ? Ich war bei Ver.di.

----------


## nightingale

Ja, ich habe 2001 Immaturenprfung gemacht und vorher Arzthelferin gelernt, zuletzt auch in der MHH gearbeitet. Hatte noch 12. Klasse Fachoberschule Gesundheitswesen gemacht und dann parallel die I-Prfung, die zu der Zeit neu war fr die medizinischen Studiengnge. 
Eine gute Sache, wirklich. 

 :Top:  

Wie viele waren in Deinem Kurs / haben bestanden / Studienplatz?

----------


## Medusi

Wie sich die Wege gleichen. Ich habe von der Arzthelferin ber die Krankenschwester das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht, wie ich es gerne zu nennen pflege - eine wirkliche Herausforderung war mein Weg bisher nicht.

In meinem Immaturenkurs bei Ver.di waren wir ca. 2o Leute fr alle mglichen Fachrichtungen (es gab 4 Klassen, also ca. 80 Kandidaten). Im Vorbereitungskurs Medizin, der fr alle Kursanbieter galt, waren ca. 40 Leute mal 2 Kurse, davon haben meines Wissens 8 nicht und 12 bestanden - vom Rest habe ich nichts mehr gehrt. Letzlich weiss ich definitiv nur von einem, der einen Studienplatz bekommen hat. Also alles in Allem wirklich nicht sehr gnstig. Wenn man aber schaut, wer da so im Kurs sa - wundert mich das kaum. Einige hatten gar keine richtige Lust, andere brauchten alles vorgekaut und 5 mal erklrt (kein selbstndiges Arbeiten), und wieder andere machten sich vllige Illusionen und dachten, Medizin kann man mal eben nebenbei studieren (Kommentare wie: "was, so viel Zeit braucht man da" oder "so viel muss man da lernen?").

Mittlerweile ist die Immaturenprfung auch wenig beliebt an der MHH. Prof. Geyer, der die letzten 3 Jahre Beauftragter war sagte, es lohne sich nicht. Er hatte viel Arbeit, musste immer wieder viel erklren und letztlich schaffen es pro Jahr grad mal 1 oder 2 zum Studium zugelassen zu werden ... und ob die dann durchhalten und abschliessen ist noch eine andere Sache. Er hat es abgegeben, es fand sich auf den letzten Drcker jemand anders und die Aussagen sind recht hnlich.

Wer also per Immaturenprfung an einen Studienplatz kommen will, denke ich, hat es relativ einfach, muss aber gut sein. Meine 1,9 reichte leider nicht aus, aber ein Kollege bekam im Herbst nach der Prfung gleich einen Studienplatz und ist meines Wissens auch noch dabei. Ich habe jetzt 6 Wartesemester und hoffe, dass die Streiks und schlechten Arbeitsbedinungen in diesem Jahr viele abschrecken, damit ich nicht noch ein Jahr warten muss, um endlich an der MHH studieren zu knnen - ich werd ja nich jnger *g*. Mein Mann hat brigens am 04.05. 3. Stex im Friederikenstift.

----------


## Ronita

Hallo an alle Oldies und andere!

Ich habe gerade mal wieder die Oldie-Ecke durchgestbert und wollte mal kurz mitteilen, dass ich den Chemieschein habe!!!!
Schn, dass es Leute gibt, die das wissen wollen!!!
Nun sitze ich in den Biochemie-und Physiologievorlesungen und  geniee die Themen, die doch vielfache klinischen Bezge haben! 
Keine Frage, wird auch hart und viel zum Lernen, aber....bisher "verschlinge" ich die Themen in den Vorlesungen, weil es mich einfach brennend interessiert!
Meine liebe Freundin hat es auch geschafft und wir knnen alle Seminare und Praktika zusammen machen .... na wenn das kein Grund zum Weitermachen ist!!!!

liebe Gre
Ronita

----------


## nightingale

Jetzt wird alles gut   :Party:

----------


## Medusi

Hallo Ronita,

Danke, dass du dich gemeldet hast. Ich freue mich sehr fr dich und wnsche dir weiterhin viel Erfolg   :Top:

----------


## Neugier

Hallo ,
kann eigentlich eine Uni einen 45 Jhrigen ( wegen Alter )  den Zugang zu Studium verweigern  oder ihn bewut rausprfen ?

Mike

----------


## athena

Hallo, soweit ich wei ist die Grenze bei der ZVS irgendwo bei 50...aber mit 45 kannst Du Dich auf jeden Fall noch bewerben. Rausprfen knnen sie Dich natrlich, aber ich schtze nicht, dass sie das machen wrden.
Viel Erfolg beim studieren, falls Du Dich dafr entscheiden solltest.  :Top:

----------


## Frau_Doktor

wie habt ihr euch das studium denn mit 40finanziert? nebenjobs? keine familie zu versorgen?

----------


## Madusx

Hallo Alle ,
heute habe ich bei der ZVS angerufen. Dort wurde mir mitgeteilt ,das ich einen Studienplatz (Wunschuni) in Medizin habe .
 :bhh:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:   :Grinnnss!:  

Ab Oktober schlage ich einen neuen Weg ein , der mir sehr viel abfordern wird .Viele Hindernisse werden zu bewltigen sein.Es wird nicht einfach .
Nicht der Weg ist das Ziel sondern die Approbation !!


Gru Tom

----------


## Solara

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Tom!!

Wohin verschlgt es dich denn?!

----------


## hubertante

Hi,
ich mchte hier mal die bsartige These aufstellen, da es "alte mnnliche Studenten" deutlich leichter haben als "alte weibliche Studenten".
Leider sind bei uns schon viele supernette ltere Studentinnen ausgeschieden. Schade deshalb, weil sie eigentlich menschlich am geeignetsten wirkten und teils schon Psychologie oder andere tolle Dinge erfolgreich studiert hatten.
Eine von diesen erzhlte, sie wre von Dozenten gefragt worden, wie sie das denn alles so hinkriegen wrde mit Kindern, Haushalt und Studium. Die Studentin hat freundlich geantwortet, aber bei den ertsen Schwierigkeiten wurde ihr gesagt: " Na ja , Sie haben ja auch keine richtige Zeit zum Studieren, vielleicht ist es fr ihre Kinder besser, wenn Sie mehr zuhause sind..."
Seither erfhrt von mir keiner mehr was ber meine Familie , auerdem bin ich echt stolz darauf, das unter einen Hut zu bringen.
Die mnnlichen Studenten werden gar nicht erst gefragt, ob sie Familie haben - ist schon komisch. Da quatscht auch keiner was von zweitem Frhling - das unterstellt man nur den alten Mdels. 
Ich rate jeder lteren Studentin ganz dringend davon ab, das eigene Alter oder die Familiensituation jemals zum Thema zu machen!! Man muss einfach seinen Weg gehen, denn man ist keinem Rechenschaft schuldig.
Es gibt Dozente/innen, die auf Familie verzichtet haben, der Karriere wegen oder keine Kinder bekommen konnten und einem dieses doppelte Glck einfach nicht gnnen...
Also liebe Oldie-Mitstreiterinnen:
1:Ihr habt das Recht zu studieren, auch mit Familie.
2: Ihr nehmt keinem jungen Menschen den Studienplatz weg (gaaaanz beliebter Vorwurf), denn die ZVS trgt die Verantwortung fr den Vergabemodus.
3:Wenn man zuerst verantwortlich um seine Kinder gekmmert hat und spter studiert, ist das kein Verwirklichungswahn sondern ne verdammt mutige Entscheidung.
Aber vielleicht ist es ja nur am Rhein so schn und andere Unis sind da viel toleranter... Man wei et nich   :Nixweiss:

----------


## toozie88

glckwunsch!

was fr eine messpunktzahl war denn notwendig, weisst du das?

viel erfolg und viele gre!

----------


## funny

> Hi,
> ich mchte hier mal die bsartige These aufstellen, da es "alte mnnliche Studenten" deutlich leichter haben als "alte weibliche Studenten".
> Leider sind bei uns schon viele supernette ltere Studentinnen ausgeschieden. Schade deshalb, weil sie eigentlich menschlich am geeignetsten wirkten und teils schon Psychologie oder andere tolle Dinge erfolgreich studiert hatten.
> Eine von diesen erzhlte, sie wre von Dozenten gefragt worden, wie sie das denn alles so hinkriegen wrde mit Kindern, Haushalt und Studium. Die Studentin hat freundlich geantwortet, aber bei den ertsen Schwierigkeiten wurde ihr gesagt: " Na ja , Sie haben ja auch keine richtige Zeit zum Studieren, vielleicht ist es fr ihre Kinder besser, wenn Sie mehr zuhause sind..."
> Seither erfhrt von mir keiner mehr was ber meine Familie , auerdem bin ich echt stolz darauf, das unter einen Hut zu bringen.
> Die mnnlichen Studenten werden gar nicht erst gefragt, ob sie Familie haben - ist schon komisch. Da quatscht auch keiner was von zweitem Frhling - das unterstellt man nur den alten Mdels. 
> Ich rate jeder lteren Studentin ganz dringend davon ab, das eigene Alter oder die Familiensituation jemals zum Thema zu machen!! Man muss einfach seinen Weg gehen, denn man ist keinem Rechenschaft schuldig.
> Es gibt Dozente/innen, die auf Familie verzichtet haben, der Karriere wegen oder keine Kinder bekommen konnten und einem dieses doppelte Glck einfach nicht gnnen...
> Also liebe Oldie-Mitstreiterinnen:
> ...


Abgesehen davon ist Deutschland was das Thema "Kinderbetreuung-Mutter(bild)-Und was man alles machen darf und soll und nicht sollte" STEINZEITALTERLAND. Ich wrde da keinen Pfifferling draufgeben, was ein Mitt-50er Mann (Professor, Dozent etc.) fr Ansichten ber Kinderbetreuung hat, dessen Ehefrau jeden Abend mit warmen Hausschuhen auf ihn wartet.

----------


## Plutarch

> wie habt ihr euch das studium denn mit 40finanziert? nebenjobs? keine familie zu versorgen?


Bei mir (Immatrikulation in Zahnmedizin mit 40 an der WWU Mnster) waren und sind es die durch den Beruf angesparten Penunzen: Bin Dipl.-Ing. E-Technik, promoviert und habe einige Jahre freiberuflich als Consultant gearbeitet und dabei bis zum Schluss vor zwei Jahren gut eine halbe Million Euro auf die Seite gelegt und noch dazu ein Haus gebaut, das mittlerweile komplett abbezahlt ist. Meine Frau ist promovierte Physikerin und verdient sehr gut, also gibt es keinerlei Geldprobleme bei uns. Eigene Kinder haben wir nicht. Mit dem Zahnmedizinstudium habe ich mir einen alten Jugendtraum endlich erfllen knnen. Ob ich dann irgendwann damit gutes Geld verdienen kann, ist fr mich nicht mehr so wichtig, wie fr jemanden, der noch nie Geld verdient hat.

----------


## hubertante

Wenn das jetzt mal keine reprsentative Antwort auf das Finanzierungsproblem war  :hmmm...:

----------


## Madusx

> glckwunsch!
> 
> was fr eine messpunktzahl war denn notwendig, weisst du das?
> 
> viel erfolg und viele gre!




Danke.
ber die Messpunktzahl kann ich Dir nichts sagen !

----------


## essenstudi

> Abgesehen davon ist Deutschland was das Thema "Kinderbetreuung-Mutter(bild)-Und was man alles machen darf und soll und nicht sollte" STEINZEITALTERLAND. Ich wrde da keinen Pfifferling draufgeben, was ein Mitt-50er Mann (Professor, Dozent etc.) fr Ansichten ber Kinderbetreuung hat, dessen Ehefrau jeden Abend mit warmen Hausschuhen auf ihn wartet.


Hallo,

ich (w) kann da glcklicherweise ber gegenteilige Erfahrungen berichten. Ich hab's auch nie plakativ zum Thema gemacht, aber wenn's mal rauskam, dass ich eine Familie habe, wurde das immer eher positiv bewertet. Nachteile hatte ich jedenfalls noch nie. Meine sogar, dass ich bei einem mndlichen Testat dadurch mal einen kleinen Bonus hatte.
Ich finde eh, dass das Alterspektrum mittlerweile so weit ist, dass die Dozenten/Prfer da berhaupt nicht drauf gucken und keinen Unterschied machen.
Mit den meisten hat man eh nur fr eine Prfung oder ber einen kleinen Zeitraum zu tun, die kriegen gewhnlich gar keinen Einblick in die Privatsituation.
Generell habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht: Wer wirklich gut lernt, der braucht gar nichts zu befrchten. Hab noch nie gehrt, dass bei uns einer bewusst und um jeden Preis "rausgeprft" worden ist.

LG

----------


## herzversagen

Wie gut mir doch dieses Forum tut !
Bewerbe mich gerade fr einen Studienplatz in Witten -Herdecke und komme mir mit meinen 31 Jahren wie ein Alien vor ... fr mich selbst fhlt sich der Schritt genau richtig an , doch die Reaktionen der " KLeinen "ist teilweise echt komisch . Glcklicherweise legt sich das immer sehr schnell , wenn sie den Schreck berwunden haben und mich so nehmen wie ich bin ...
ein herzlicher Mensch , der nun mal schon ber dreiig ist !

----------


## Raffaella

denkst du denn, man hat mit ber 30 noch chancen bei den prvatunis wie witten-herdecke? ich (33) berlege nmlich, mich nochmal (nachdems beim 1. mal nicht geklappt hat) auf der Privaten Medizinuni in Salzburg (PMU) zu bewerben... aber ich hatte schon damals das Gefhl, dass die bei dem Ansturm von Bewerbern schon eher die "Kleinen" bevorzugen...

Der Vorteil dieser Privatunis ist ja ganz klar, dass man gezwungen wird, das Studium in krzester Zeit durchzuziehen (in Salzburg dauerts z.b. nur 5 Jahre). Der Nachteil sind wiederum die horrenden Studiengebhren... Wieviel verlangt denn Witten-Herdecke eigentlich? (In Sbg. sinds gute 8.000,--/Jahr)

----------


## Darth_Wambot

> ... Wieviel verlangt denn Witten-Herdecke eigentlich? (In Sbg. sinds gute 8.000,--/Jahr)


Hi, steht alles auf der HP der Uni Witten Herdecke...

http://wga.dmz.uni-wh.de/orga/html/d...tenimeinzelnen

mit 25.000 Euronen biste dabei...  :Party:

----------


## herzversagen

Bewirb Dich auf jeden Fall an den Privatunis ! 
Ich war ein Semester in Bochum und das war eine vllig merkwrdige Art des Lernens ... soetwas kann man , glaub ich , besser als "Kleine" . Auer Du kannst Dir eher vorstellen etwas anonymer in Deinem Tempo zu studieren .
An Privatunis finde ich die Kleingruppen total groartig ! Auerdem mchte ich gerne den anthroposophischen Zusatzstudiengang machen und den gibt es eben nur dort .Wie sie bei den Bewerbern sondieren ... wei ich nicht .
Vielleicht hast Du recht , doch ich hoffe sie haben gesprt wie stark mein Wunsch und Wille ist dort studieren zu knnen !

----------


## Madusx

Ich sitze in meiner ersten Vorlesung ! Umringt bin ich von 16-18 jhrigen Wunderkindern .
Man respektiert mich , denn als ich den Vorlesungsraum betrete ,bieten alle den  netten lteren Herren( wie sich das anhrt )  ihren Sitzplatz an . Etwas hilflos komme ich mir vor, als einer fragt ob er mir ein Kissen holen soll , da ltere Leute ja kein gutes Sitzfleisch htten .
Das Licht geht aus und die Vorlesung beginnt . Ich denke ich bin im falschen Film . Der Prof spielt ein Band ,mndlicher Vortrag, mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit ab.Links und rechts murren meine Wunderkinder, da ihnen die doppelte Geschwindigkeit zu langsam ist.
Bin etwas verunsichert  und froh als der Wecker klingelt.

----------


## Solara

ROFL   :Top:  

Viel Spa beim Studieren - bei mir ist's ganz angenehm, ich schau einfach wesentlich jnger aus, als ich bin - von daher falle ich null auf   :bhh:  !

----------


## Ocean

Ich darf hier wahrscheinlich garnichts zu schreiben, da ich schon im zarten Alter von 39 mit dem Studium angefangen habe.

Also grundstzlich ist es nicht gro anders im Vergleich zu meinem Erststudium. Es gibt immer die Augeregten und Hysterischen oder Panischen. Aber auch berraschend "reife" junge Mitstudis; daher auch genug nette Leute. Klar luft das Leben in etwas anderen Bahnen ab, d.h. die Studifeten sind fr mich nicht soooooooooo anziehend/faszinierend. Oder manche Freizeitaktivitt ist da unterschiedlich, aber wenn man selbst noch nicht total verkalkt ist finden sich da ab und an auch Gemeinsamkeiten. Auerdem hat man ja sowieso schon seinen eigenen Freudes und Bekanntenkreis, wobei bei mir das vieleicht einfach war, da ich an meinem vorherigen Wohnort studiere.

Auerdem dachte ich, ich bin der einzige Semesteropi, wurde dann allerdings eines besseren belehrt.  :Grinnnss!: 

Es gibt eine Fraktion von etwas lteren so um die 28-30 und dann noch die Opis und Omis um die 37-42. 


Wichtig ist eher rauszufinden, ob Du Medizin umbedingt machen mchtest. 
Fr mich war das dann die finale Frage, denn entweder jetzt oder nie.

----------


## Yersinia I.

Studiert es einfach. Fangt an. Ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben etwas so genossen, wie studieren zu knnen/zu drfen. (Habe mit 1-jhrigem Kind angefangen, Zustand nach Hausfrau-und-Mutter-Depression.) 

Approbation (ich bin inzwischen approbiert, ja) ist ja schn und gut, aber geniet auch den Weg dorthin.

----------


## Doc07

Jetzt kann ich auch endlich beitragen. Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich auf diese Seite gestossen, weil das einziges de-sprchige Oldie-Forum ist. Auf English gibt es zuhauf Hilfe fr die "nonconventional students", aber viele Umstnde sind fr uns wenig relevant. Ich hatte damals zwei Kolleginnen beide 40, beide in der Pharma-Industrie ttig und beide wollten Humanmedizin studieren. Eine war promovierte Biologin, die andere von Marketing. Die Biollogin machte es, frei nach dem Motto "Augen zu und durch", die Marketologin traute sich nicht. Heute ist erste AA geworden, vorerst Psychiatrie, danach Innere und anschliessend Geriatrie. Sie hat sich mit allem zurecht gefunden, die Prfungen waren gut machbar, die Nachtschichten - nicht so schlimm, wie sie sich vormals vorstellte; diskriminiert war sie zwar (vor allem von CA Sekretrinnen, nicht CAs selbst), jedoch war das nicht so schlimm, da es sehr viele verschiedenen Stellen gibt. Sie geniesst eine interessante, abwechslungreiche Arbeit und ihren hohen Wert am Arbeitsmarkt. Sie ist absolut glcklich und findet, dass dies ihre beste Entscheidung in Jahrzehnten war, Medizin zu studieren.
Die zweite Kollegin... na ja, sie ist immer noch bei derselben Firma und falls sie diese Stelle verliert, wird es fr sie nicht so einfach etwas neues zu finden. Aber allzu unglcklich ist sie auch nicht.

----------

